# Buck ate a tennis ball...



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

So... I turn my back on the dang dog for ten seconds and he eats half a tennis ball. We don't ordinarily have tennis balls around the house so he must have found this one laying around the backyard from months ago. It's even possible that the kids that play behind our house accidentally lost in to our yard. He at it around 2 am while we were out back barbecuing.

I have talked to a couple of vets and we WERE going to take him in for x-rays pretty much just to see what was going on in there but it turns out that tennis balls don't even show up in an x-ray. Both said just to watch him and make sure he eats, drinks, and poops normally and to check his poo for pieces of tennis ball. 

My question here is what about bone-in meals? Should he be fed bone-in meals? Would that contribute to helping a blockage form? This isn't the first thing he has eaten but we didn't know about those things until he passed them.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

i would feed boneless... it might help things move along. Bone in might cause the tennis ball to stop or get more stuck.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Those were my thoughts exactly. 

We are thinking of getting some ground to last us until Monday when Nick can get some more beef heart on base. Although, he might be able to go longer with boneless if we stick to ground meats rather than rich heart meat. I would love to avoid feeding him boneless chicken breasts because he drops weight SO fast on poultry but I will if I have to.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ohhh, I hope he will be ok. Thats scary. Any signs of a ball in the poop yet?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

No. He hasn't pooped. He didn't get fed last night because I was worried about him. He poops every morning but nothing this morning because he doesn't really have anything to poop out. Haha. 

Because his feeding schedule is off he will likely poop tonight instead.

He only ate it about 5 hours ago. He's still the same happy-go-lucky, devious, smart mouth, back talking, nose nudging little shit he usually is.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! Sounds like he will be fine then.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What worries me is that from everything I have read to discussed with a vet tech a blockage can happen weeks from now.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That long? Well, I still have faith. Buck will ok. I guess for now all you can do is just keep a close eye on him. Watch for "balls out the butt!" LOL!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He has been known to eat things before. WHen he was about 6 months old we found masking tape in his poop...


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Silly Buck. If it were my dog I would feed a boneless meal with a bunch of liver to help get things moving. Its gotta come out one way or another and I would prefer the rear hatch instead of surgically. Please keep us posted.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't expect weeks if there were going to be problems - I know that's possible but you will be able to see it come out and not have to worry - I agree with twoisplenty - organs and even oils to lubricate.

I know they eat all kinds of crap but if it's only half a tennis ball that's alot better than a whole one. And maybe it's in 2-3 pieces so it can go through ok.

Please keep us posted. Those darn dogs are going to kill us with worry one of these days.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Nikie, what kind of oils would you suggest? Our coconut oil isn't here yet but we are always willing to try something else if it is available close by to be used immediately.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Nikie, what kind of oils would you suggest? Our coconut oil isn't here yet but we are always willing to try something else if it is available close by to be used immediately.


I have used olive oil - do you have any of that? Honestly, I would think in a case like this any vegetable oil would do just to coat the stomach and intestines and keep things moving along. I know it's not strictly PMR but when Snorkels was on dry food I gave her three tablespoons of olive oil every day and it made her poops real shiny.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you get mineral oil? That's what a vet suggested to me years ago to help move things along. Had to use it on Kai last week when she ate coconut shell shards. She scared me TO DEATH. I knew she wasn't feeling well, but I didn't get scared until she refused her dinner. After that she vomited up some of the coconut. When I saw the hard shell in there I immediately forced the mineral oil into her with a regular syringe. You know there is a blockage when they refuse food or can't keep it down. Thankfully the mineral oil did the trick and the rest passed through without issue. I think I ended up giving her a couple CC's about an hour apart. To me the mineral oil seems thicker than other oils.

Silly dogs! Why are they always getting themselves in these situations? He should be able to pass half a tennis ball without a problem. Fingers crossed


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Olive oil does a great job of moving things along. 

"I know it's not strictly PMR but when Snorkels was on dry food I gave her three tablespoons of olive oil every day and it made her poops real shiny.I know it's not strictly PMR but when Snorkels was on dry food I gave her three tablespoons of olive oil every day and *it made her poops real shiny*." - you always have a way of cracking me up Nikie. 

However if it were me I'd just go with the boneless meals for a couple days and see if there's any tennis ball in his poop (I'm hoping he at least munched it up a little so it was easier going down, thus easier coming out). If you start with the oil right away he might get the squirts and need a boneless meal.

If you do have to do boneless, I'd do something tiny like chicken necks and cut them into little pieces so the bones can digest easily in his tummy. I know he doesn't do good on poultry, but just in case you do need a boneless meal...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i did mineral oil for awhile, but then was told by another vet there is a chance they could aspirate it and it causes pneumonia so I quit - THEN I found out you really need to squirt it into their mouth for that to happen.

So the moral of the story is - if you use mineral oil, don't squirt it directly into his mouth.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> i did mineral oil for awhile, but then was told by another vet there is a chance they could aspirate it and it causes pneumonia so I quit - THEN I found out you really need to squirt it into their mouth for that to happen.
> 
> So the moral of the story is - if you use mineral oil, don't squirt it directly into his mouth.


EEK! I've was never told that.......for me though the two times I've had to use it neither dog would willingly take anything. So the only option was to squirt it in :-(


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for mineral oil when we go out today but we do have olive oil on hand. Regular olive oil? EVOO? We have both. And how much.

Julie, it's not that he does poorly on poultry. He has an iron gut. He just doesn't maintain his weight on it very well. He got a half a pound of chicken hearts this morning and we bought a bunch of boneless meat at the store around 5 am this morning. 

And dang, Tara, coconut shards would scare me too!

Luckily, Stupid is happy as a clam. He is snoozing on the couch with Nick right now but jumps up when I go out back or to the kitchen so I know he's feeling fine. It's been about 7 hours now since he ate it. 

I found 3 tiny, smaller-than-dime sized pieces out back so I am hoping that the rest are just as small.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> EEK! I've was never told that.......for me though the two times I've had to use it neither dog would willingly take anything. So the only option was to squirt it in :-(


yep, I didn't have that problem with Snorkels. I could just put it on her food. it also seemed to me the mineral oil and olive oil worked about the same on her constipation.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have olive oil on hand I'd just give it since you are kind of on a time schedule - I used the extra virgin but it's probably all ok. you can give the mineral oil later if you want.

I'm not sure how much - I gave Snorkels about three tablespoons per day - if you could get 3-4 tablespoons down him I bet that would be a good start.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What worries me is that from everything I have read to discussed with a vet tech a blockage can happen weeks from now.


doesn't always take that long... Tuck ate a squeaker xmas '10.... and within 24 hours he was barfing continuously... and no poop at all.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> doesn't always take that long... Tuck ate a squeaker xmas '10.... and within 24 hours he was barfing continuously... and no poop at all.


Did he barf it up or did you have to have it removed?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> doesn't always take that long... Tuck ate a squeaker xmas '10.... and within 24 hours he was barfing continuously... and no poop at all.


I would think it would be more common for it to cause a blockage quickly rather than weeks down the road - of course, I really don't know that for sure.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Did he barf it up or did you have to have it removed?


not to scare you.... but he had to have emerg surgery and was in ICU at the vet for 7 days.
Of course Tuck planned it so it would happen over the xmas holidays and i could spend a boatload at the E vet and regular vet....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> not to scare you.... but he had to have emerg surgery and was in ICU at the vet for 7 days.
> Of course Tuck planned it so it would happen over the xmas holidays and i could spend a boatload at the E vet and regular vet....


Dang... Personally, I think he chewed it up into small pieces. This is my first experience of knowing my dog ate something rather than finding it in their poop.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

99% of the time it will be fine. Otherwise every dog in the world would have had multiple surgeries.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Julie, it's not that he does poorly on poultry. He has an iron gut. He just doesn't maintain his weight on it very well. He got a half a pound of chicken hearts this morning and we bought a bunch of boneless meat at the store around 5 am this morning.
> 
> I found 3 tiny, smaller-than-dime sized pieces out back so I am hoping that the rest are just as small.


Oh yes - my pitty is the same. Hope the boneless does the job!!! I have a feeling he chewed it up into tiny little pieces before he swallowed it, that's something my dogs would do... keep us updated and let us know as soon as you see tennis ball in the poop!! Haha


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hounds are known to eat things and pass them through that other dogs would have problems with. Know of a basset that swallowed a small chunk of horseshoe that had a sharp edge (it was being "transformed" into an art piece). Vet said to feed her some bread and keep an eye on her (it happened quite a few years ago). She did pass it without any real problem.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I have confidence in your Buck. He seems like a real hardy dog, with probably guts of steel.

Probably his system knows how to deal with this strange object...

Keep us posted though!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Well... Just went out and squished through Buck's usual two piles of morning poop. He makes two because he finds a trail to follow halfway through the deed and cuts it off then goes back to finish later somewhere else.

Nothing yet but I didn't really expect anything since he only ate it in the middle of the night last night. I thought I saw a miniscule piece that could have been tennis ball fuzz but it could have been moss too. It was too small to really tell.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Well... Just went out and squished through Buck's usual two piles of morning poop. He makes two because he finds a trail to follow halfway through the deed and cuts it off then goes back to finish later somewhere else.
> 
> Nothing yet but I didn't really expect anything since he only ate it in the middle of the night last night. I thought I saw a miniscule piece that could have been tennis ball fuzz but it could have been moss too. It was too small to really tell.


I wonder - a tennis balls isn't very hard. After it's gone through the digestive system it might not be obvious in there.

But the pooping is a good sign, whether you saw the tennis ball or not.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Fingers crossed for your little guy. I agree with everyone here. Oil to jettison foreign matter out, boneless meals, etc. I would even fast him here and there to make sure he is pretty much empty. 

When Hunter was younger, he had a penchant for eating my expensive bras and plastic bags. The bras I found out about right away as he was smart enough to leave the underwire but the plastic bags I did not even know about until I saw him straining to poop in the yard one day only to see a blue grocery store bag coming out of him looking almost usable. He was lucky and I hope the same luck for you.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

they're killing us now with worry. it's slow so we don't feel it or see it.



xellil said:


> I wouldn't expect weeks if there were going to be problems - I know that's possible but you will be able to see it come out and not have to worry - I agree with twoisplenty - organs and even oils to lubricate.
> 
> I know they eat all kinds of crap but if it's only half a tennis ball that's alot better than a whole one. And maybe it's in 2-3 pieces so it can go through ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a dog who swallowed tampons. It was almost 3 weeks before it came out in a long, narrow, tightly twisted piece. Nothing unusual about the poop. The intestines must be fairly flexible to allow the poop to remain normal while the tampons were being somewhat digested and making there way through the digestive system. 

If the ball was half rotten or chewed it may pass with no problem


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ugh I hope it passes ok. Audrey started throwing up the other night and out came 3 rocks! Why the heck she ate rocks, I'll never know. I think they got stuck on her raw food and she ate them. Its so scary!!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the good vibes, guys. He is, as I say, still happy and still stupid. We went to his class today and he did excellent. He is still obsessed with food and is exhausted as normal after two hours of working his little brain. No more tired than normal though. Still jumping up when we call him just in case we might have something to feed him!

But...

NOW WE HAVE FLEAS!!!!!!!!!!!:frusty:

I was clipping their nails today and had Dude's back leg up on my knee to clip them and happened to look up at his sheath and testicles and jut the general area where the hair is thin under there and there were all these black specks. I looked closer and there were little bugs all over the place! Now, I have never EVER had a dog with fleas and had never seen an actual flea but there they were. 

I thought that maybe he was just dirty since we spend so much time at the park and hiking and just in the dirt in general but it just didn't look right and I couldn't figure out why there would be bugs everywhere. Sure as $**t, the specks dissolved into red water when I had Nick bring me a few drops of water from the nearby dog bowl. Upon closer inspection I noticed a ton of flea dirt and fleas all throughout the white on his belly and chest. They are everywhere!

Now, I am down on the ground with him a lot and am always checking everything out. He didn't have fleas two weeks ago. About a week and a half ago we started hanging out with a neighbor who has two dogs and a cat and, while she loves them, she isn't like us on DFC. She feeds decent but not great food. She doesn't know a whole lot about dog behaviour and is just your average dog owner who is competent enough to keep a dog healthy but isn't going to take those extra steps to ensure optimum health. Her little female mutt was really itchy and I just figured it was likely allergies rather than fleas. So we are pretty sure the fleas came from her dogs because they showed up at the same time we started hanging out with them. 

This was my day:

-0200 Buck ate half a tennis ball
-0300-0600: I researched vet clinics and called one only to find out that tennis balls don't show up on an x-ray
-0600: Went to Winco to buy boneless meats for Buck
-1000: Discovered I have no EVOO so went to Red Apple to buy some
-1500: Went to clip everybody's nails and discovered the fleas
-1530: Went back to red apple to buy baking soda for a baking soda and vinegar bath and ALL the way to Silverdale to buy DE from Farmland which is RIGHT across the street from where Buck's classes were going to be held in an hour
-1600: Went home to bathe Buck so he didn't bring fleas to class
-1700-1900: Was at class
-Now to who knows when: Defleaing my house....

This is NOT how I pictured my Saturday...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending good vibes your way, hopefully he just poops it all out and thats the end of it. Silly Buck eating a tennis ball...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww. Days that just plain suck... seems that everything piled up on you and your pups today.

Well at least you are doing everything you need to be doing to take control over the situation. And DE is a good idea- pretty cheap, too.

Also, I like the military time-line...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Because it's so late and we haven't eaten dinner yet we are just doing a half assed sprinkle tonight but the next two days will be every room one by one. Today has just plain sucked. I'm not normally so flustered about things like this but for it all to happen in a 12 hour span.. Well, I can't help but be painfully frustrated.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I love how all this stuff happens on a weekend!! 
So here is a short story about a friends Weim. This happened about 6-7 months ago.
Friday night ate a toy that didn't have any stuffing (18 inches long) Satruday went to the E-vet tried to pull it out, $1500 later got about 4 inches.
Monday went to our vet expecting him to do surgery. Told him, he wanted to wait to see if he passed it. Our vet told him that if he quit eating/drinking, or quit acting "normal" THEN he would do surgery. Gave him his home phone# so if it happened on the weekend he would not have to go to the E-vet. 
He got through that week without incident, and was now onto week 2! Still eating and acting completely normal. By the end of that week, nothing. On about day 15 or 16 the dog FINALLY pooped out the remainder of the thing!!
Oh, I should mention, that he does feed PMR. I think he may have fed boneless for a couple days; but after that, I think he went back to his "normal" feeding routine.
We were shocked when the vet did not want to do surgery right away; but it ended up being a good thing!
Just don't be surprised if you go for a week or so without seeing anything!! As long as Buck is acting "normal" it should at least make you feel better!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

How is Buckshot doing today??
How about Momma and Dad.....did ya finally get some sleep?!?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

A ball yet? :noidea:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my. I'm so sorry! i used DE when I found the flea on Snorkels but I also sprinkled Sevin dust under the bed pillows and I haven't seen a flea since then. I hate those nasty little things and I hope you get rid of them soon.

Just a bad week all the way around for you.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Silly Buck! What a dork! I hope he poops it out easily and without further vet assistance.

When I was a kid I remember our dogs eating all sorts of crap. They ate a box of crayons once and boy was their poop PRETTY! :biggrin:

My good friends lab once ate a plastic bag and it went through just fine! They had to pull it out of his bum but it was whole and he never acted differently.

Sending Bucky Beaver some jingles!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

From the two plastic bag comments, I can't help but picture a dog blowing a plastic bag bubble out of their butt.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Neeko said:


> From the two plastic bag comments, I can't help but picture a dog blowing a plastic bag bubble out of their butt.


It comes out in a rather stringy fashion :tongue:

Like a wet bag in a river that has been hanging on to a fallen branch during a storm. Haha


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> It comes out in a rather stringy fashion :tongue:
> 
> Like a wet bag in a river that has been hanging on to a fallen branch during a storm. Haha


now there's a nice visual


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He's still completely fine. Nick picked through his poop this morning and there was nothing there but he is still eating, drinking, and being completely normal. I woke up to howling (I slept in longer than Nick) and all three of them came bursting through the door making a loud racket insisting that it was time for me to get up and Buck, as usual, was howling away. 

As for the flea situation: We DE'ed the house last night and are cleaning even more to make sure we get everything when we go back over the house today.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Kids and pets... they always keep us busy, amused and sometimes not amused. I had a cat farting out purple holiday ribbons during a dinner party and my daughter pooped out the mailbox key when she was a baby. It takes a lot to worry me these days. LOL.

I'm glad he's doing alright. Good luck sifting through the poo for the rest of that tennis ball!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

BeagleCountry said:


> I had a dog who swallowed tampons. It was almost 3 weeks before it came out in a long, narrow, tightly twisted piece. Nothing unusual about the poop. The intestines must be fairly flexible to allow the poop to remain normal while the tampons were being somewhat digested and making there way through the digestive system.
> 
> If the ball was half rotten or chewed it may pass with no problem


I would faint if any of my dogs pooped that out. Those things scare me enough before they are eaten. 

I'd bet those fleas came from the lawn around the vet office. I picked up a tip from this site to avoid their grass. Now if we are going to the vet I will park a little bit away for a potty break and then get back into the car and finish the drive to the vet. I haven't gotten fleas yet and I really hope that I never do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I would faint if any of my dogs pooped that out. Those things scare me enough before they are eaten.
> 
> I'd bet those fleas came from the lawn around the vet office. I picked up a tip from this site to avoid their grass. Now if we are going to the vet I will park a little bit away for a potty break and then get back into the car and finish the drive to the vet. I haven't gotten fleas yet and I really hope that I never do.


i think you are right. We don't stop outside the vet's any more after one day we ran across and huge pile of diarrhea and Snorkels flopped right down and rolled in it before I knew what was happening. That still grosses me out to think about it.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

the reason blockages can take weeks before showing up is due to the shape of some of them sometimes they can drift along easily then get stuck slightly-cause runnys then get pushed along again for a little while then get stuck-cuase runnys and so on and so forth.

if the blockage is in the stomch-youll get vomiting a few minutes after ingesting food/water
if the blockage is just past the stomach youll get vomitting a few hours after a meal with some diareah
if the blockage is very very far down you can get either constipation or diareah with an otherwise normal acting dog.

and for some dogs with blockages it takes them a week or so before you notice symptoms like lack of appitite.

the next time somthing is swallowed within 20 - 30 minutes induce vomiting useing peroxide waterd down. if youve never used it before it takes a good 15 minutes before it causes the dog to puke.
and unless its patroleum based product or somthing sharp its safe to have them puke it up. cant rember the doasges though on the peroxide though?

i will NEVER EVER buy Cesar a "dog" tennis ball (tennis balls made for dogs) they are made of cheap ass rubber that breaks and falls apart easily normal tennis balls donot seem to be like that


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I would faint if any of my dogs pooped that out. Those things scare me enough before they are eaten.
> 
> I'd bet those fleas came from the lawn around the vet office. I picked up a tip from this site to avoid their grass. Now if we are going to the vet I will park a little bit away for a potty break and then get back into the car and finish the drive to the vet. I haven't gotten fleas yet and I really hope that I never do.


We haven't been to the vet's office. I called a few to find out prices for x-rays and that's when I found out that tennis balls aren't visible on them. So no, they came from somewhere else. Our neighbor's dog has been extremely itchy and I'm guessing they came from her since mine only got itchy a few days after the first time we hung out at her house. Because she has them over there it is likely we would have gotten them from our own yard very soon anyhow.



xchairity_casex said:


> the reason blockages can take weeks before showing up is due to the shape of some of them sometimes they can drift along easily then get stuck slightly-cause runnys then get pushed along again for a little while then get stuck-cuase runnys and so on and so forth.
> 
> if the blockage is in the stomch-youll get vomiting a few minutes after ingesting food/water
> if the blockage is just past the stomach youll get vomitting a few hours after a meal with some diareah
> ...


No throwing up or anything here. I am hoping he did chew it up into tiny pieces though. The ones we found outside were VERY small. About the size of a large breed Pedigree kibble. 

I don't know what kind of tennis ball. We don't buy the dog ones and because I doubt kids would be playing with one it was probably a normal one. I found out about inducing vomiting the morning after he swallowed it. Had I known about it that would have been the first thing I did.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you have to be pretty fast about making them throw up, I think. I've done it with Snorkels when she ate grapes and I didn't water the hydrogen peroxide down - it was a horrible experience for both of us but probably mostly for her because that stuff tastes nasty.

Buck is still acting normal?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep. Still food obsessed and still eating, drinking, peeing, and pooing normally. Regardless of missing a day of feeding a couple of days ago his poop schedule has remained right on schedule but no tennis ball yet. It's quite possible that we may never see as much of it as we should since he creeps forward as he poops and it's hard to find them all. He could be pooping them out just one or two at a time but he has so many little nuggets that he leaves a trail!

His only out of the norm behaviour is the constant itching but... we do have fleas so nothing out of the ordinary there. I have DE'ed the house twice now and Dude is still crawling with fleas. I fed them some last night then REALLY dusted Dude with DE again this morning while Nick was getting ready for work. When he got up, he shook and filled the living room with enough DE dust that Nick and I ran for our masks to keep from choking on it and I had to throw the dogs outside for a few minutes while it settled. He's still shaking off little puffs of dust. I just want those suckers DEAD. They are going to get another baking soda and vinegar bath this weekend.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know what you mean - I hate fleas. Just the thought of them all over the place - bleck. 

I wonder how fast DE works - it might take a few days to get rid of them.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking. The number is definitely down from Saturday. I could see bugs crawling on him from a distance and today, while there are still a ton, I did have to actually search through his hair for them. I haven't checked Buck yet but his fleas were significantly fewer than Dudes. There is DE EVERYWHERE in this house right now so, given a week, I don't think these little monsters stand a chance. 

I'm the same way as you. Once I saw that we had fleas, I immediately started itching. And I don't think it will stop until I can search both dogs and find no fleas!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have you given him a bath in Dawn dish detergent yet? That will kill the adult fleas on his body and maybe provide some relief to his itching.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

No, I was advised by multiple people to give them a bath with baking soda and a vinegar solution. The number is quickly going down but not as fast as I was hoping. 

I had checked Dude and he was still crawling with fleas so I REALLY DE'ed him and, because Buck had significantly fewer fleas, I didn't go all out on him like I did with Dude... Well, all of Dude's fleas jumped ship and ended up on Buck. My dogs had so much DE on their bodies this morning, you couldn't pat them for fear of choking in DE dust. The number has gone down significantly since then. 

I'll give it until tomorrow afternoon and if I see any then I will give them a bath with Dawn. Anything to get rid of the fleas...

And for anyone interested, Buck is still good. Haha


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> And for anyone interested, Buck is still good. Haha


yep we are  - and that is good to hear.

I've heard the Dawn thing but I also heard you have to let it sit for 10 minutes or so. That would be kind of hard.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Aw, thanks. Haha

Hmmm, well, if anyone has any other opinions on the Dawn baths I would love to hear them.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i will NEVER EVER buy Cesar a "dog" tennis ball (tennis balls made for dogs) they are made of cheap ass rubber that breaks and falls apart easily normal tennis balls donot seem to be like that


That's so odd... Piper will DESTROY normal tennis balls (she did eat part of one once) within a couple of days of just catching the ball in the backyard - but when we got her a special dog one, it's still going strong. It doesn't appear to have the hollow center that normal tennis balls have, its very firm. Looks like a solid orange tennis ball, without the crappy fuzz on normal tennis balls. Nice rubber tennis ball.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

It does not have to be Dawn. Anything that is sudsy and is safe to use on a dog will work. The thick lather smothers the fleas. The water drowns them and washes them down the drain. The longer you can leave the lather on the better as it will kill more of the fleas. Any surviving fleas will try to get out of the lather and travel to the head. Be prepared to pick or rinse them off.. If in doubt rinse, rinse, rinse and repeat.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I was always hesitant to wash my animals with Dawn soap but it really is a genius idea - I mean, they use the stuff to wash the ducks and other animals after oil spills, so it must be safe.

I've used it on my ferrets and cats before for fleas and it worked very well (I diluted it before I bathed them, I wouldn't for a dog though). You just want to make sure it stays on them long enough to drown all the fleas. Then when I rinse them I take a flea comb and comb through the areas thick with flea eggs (usually around their butt and man parts) as the water washes off. I'd definitely give the Dawn a try.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Do around their neck first, and get it really sudsy, so that any fleas trying to make a break for it won't be able to get past it. =)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, my dogs are in the same boat as yours. I just found flea specks on Snorkels' neck, and Rebel is scratching.

I'm going to try the Dawn. But since Snorkels is sick right now, I'm not sure whether I should do it tonight. I have to do REbel out in the yard tomorrow.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> That's so odd... Piper will DESTROY normal tennis balls (she did eat part of one once) within a couple of days of just catching the ball in the backyard - but when we got her a special dog one, it's still going strong. It doesn't appear to have the hollow center that normal tennis balls have, its very firm. Looks like a solid orange tennis ball, without the crappy fuzz on normal tennis balls. Nice rubber tennis ball.


That sounds like a Chuck It ball. We have a bunch of those and those are what we use for Buck. We have a glow in the dark one for nighttime, some normal sized and some large orange ones, and the one made from recycled rubber. Nick really wants the green one that has flat sides so it bounces all over the place when it hits the ground and provides more of a challenge to chase down.

We loe the Chuck It balls and that's all we use for him so that's why I am baffled as to where this normal tennis ball came from.



xellil said:


> Well, my dogs are in the same boat as yours. I just found flea specks on Snorkels' neck, and Rebel is scratching.
> 
> I'm going to try the Dawn. But since Snorkels is sick right now, I'm not sure whether I should do it tonight. I have to do REbel out in the yard tomorrow.


Oh no! Well, us Flea Fighters are not having the best week, are we? Good luck getting rid of them!


And I think I will give them a Dawn bath in the next day or two. It has been raining like crazy here and neither dog will stand for me in the tub so as soon as we catch a break in the rain, to war we go! And great idea on lathering up their necks first. Nick found a bunch of flea dirt behind Buck's ears tonight so they are all migrating up to his head since I didn't put nearly as much DE up there to avoid getting it in their eyes. He smothered them with DE though. Last night I was only able to find 2 fleas on his belly so we are definitely making progress.

And, an update on the belly issues: Buck worried me this morning by not pooping until I remembered that I had started splitting his food into breakfast and dinner so he didn't need to go until a couple of hours ago. Nick found SOMETHING in his poop but he doesn't know if it was a piece of bone or mutilated tennis ball.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear Buck is doing good! Hopefully that was the tennis ball coming out the other end. 

Snorkels is scratching like crazy now - she's easy to give a bath to but Rebel, not so much. I've never gotten him in the tub. But he's also scratching and he's scratched a sore on the side of his face. Stupid fleas. I guess I'll try to bathe him in the yard. 

The termite guy is coming this morning and as soon as he leaves I'll see if I can't get them some kind of bath.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, poor Rebel! Buck is so itchy too...

I checked Dude and there are more fleas than ever on him... But he isn't itchy! Progress with him is going backwards. When Nick gets home this afternoon these dogs are getting baths. Rain be damned.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Found another hard piece of something in his poop last night. He has been getting boneless meals since Saturday so we're thinking it was another chunk of tennis ball. Both pieces have been really small so I'm hoping the rest follows suit.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear he is still pooping along ok! Hopefully it's pretty much all out.

I wonder why Dude isn't itchy? It seems like he would be going nuts with more fleas rather than less!

I don't know exactly how to bathe Rebel. He hates the bathtub. So hubby and I are going to try to do him in the yard this afternoon. I hate to bathe him with mostly cold water but he's scratched a big sore in the side of his face.

Snorkels scratching is greatly reduced since the dawn bath but it's still there. Of course I lost my brand new flea comb. I'm going to squirt her with ACV and hopefully find some lavender oil somewhere.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What does the lavender oil do?

Our boys have to be bathed out in the yard too. Nick got home too late last night for baths so our are going to be this afternoon too. My dogs are always bathed outside. We just take the hose to them and, when we let the soap sit on them, they have to tolerate the cold. Then we rinse them, towel them off, and let them back inside so they aren't outside in the cold while wet. In the summer I let them air dry. I tie them to the post out back (they will both go roll in the dirt), toss a dog bed out there and give them a frozen bone to munch on while they dry.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I have been reading on here it is a really good flea repellent. I just don't know where to buy it locally.

We'll be doing the same to Rebel this afternoon! Although since he's practically bald there's not much drying time.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I use an essential oil blend (actually it's the brand of the store I used to work for) and put it in shampoo and also dilute it with water and spray on them to help repel fleas. This particular one has neem and lavender, and a couple of other oils (I forget). It works well and makes them smell good! I've also dabbed their nylon collars with it before to make an all-natural flea collar. Luckily we haven't had an infestation here in a while *fingers crossed*.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> I don't know exactly how to bathe Rebel. He hates the bathtub. So hubby and I are going to try to do him in the yard this afternoon. I hate to bathe him with mostly cold water but he's scratched a big sore in the side of his face.





> Dude and Bucks Mamma
> 
> Our boys have to be bathed out in the yard too. Nick got home too late last night for baths so our are going to be this afternoon too. My dogs are always bathed outside. We just take the hose to them and, when we let the soap sit on them, they have to tolerate the cold.


My dogs are bathed outside too, and since they are rinsed off every day as well, I made sure I had hot water for their wash area when we built the house....it's AWESOME! A bench helps too, so you don't end up with an aching back.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> I use an essential oil blend (actually it's the brand of the store I used to work for) and put it in shampoo and also dilute it with water and spray on them to help repel fleas. This particular one has neem and lavender, and a couple of other oils (I forget). It works well and makes them smell good! I've also dabbed their nylon collars with it before to make an all-natural flea collar. Luckily we haven't had an infestation here in a while *fingers crossed*.


What kind of store? I don't even know what stores to call to see if they have it.

I wish I had a dog bath place! Snorkels is a little too big for my sink so I do her in the bathtub and it about kills me. I think maybe it would be alot easier if I just took a bath at the same time so I'm not hanging over the edge of the tub.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Here you go, Xellil... this is the product I was talking about. There's lots more like it, but just so you know what to look for: clicky

I have dreams of having my own super convenient "bathing area" for the dogs when we have our own house one day. By the time I'm done washing all 4 outside with the hose, my back is killingggg me.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> My dogs are bathed outside too, and since they are rinsed off every day as well, I made sure I had hot water for their wash area when we built the house....it's AWESOME! A bench helps too, so you don't end up with an aching back.


I need a bench. My mare slipped and fell while I was riding her my sophomore year of high school and I have had a horrible back ever since. I could DEFINITELY feel the pain when I was bathing them this past weekend!

You know, Tara, we really need some pictures of your house and surrounding area. It will make me jealous but well worth it. Hahaha. 



xellil said:


> What kind of store? I don't even know what stores to call to see if they have it.
> 
> I wish I had a dog bath place! Snorkels is a little too big for my sink so I do her in the bathtub and it about kills me. I think maybe it would be alot easier if I just took a bath at the same time so I'm not hanging over the edge of the tub.


I used to do that with Buck when he was a baby. He weighed more than Snorkels when we got him at 8 weeks but I would shower with him. I would get in with him, lather him up, then let him sit on the bottom of the tub between my feet and cry while I washed myself. Once he was rinsed I would holler for Nick and pass Buck off to him for drying while I finished up. MUCH easier than leaning over the tub. 

It was too funny though. He would just sit on the bottom of the tub and just cry. It was a pitiful little, "Woe is me" type of cry. After about three baths he figured out that the shower curtain wasn't soiled and he turned into a hellion. That was the end of indoor bath time for him.



catahoulamom said:


> Here you go, Xellil... this is the product I was talking about. There's lots more like it, but just so you know what to look for: clicky
> 
> I have dreams of having my own super convenient "bathing area" for the dogs when we have our own house one day. By the time I'm done washing all 4 outside with the hose, my back is killingggg me.


Ugh, same here. And I only have two! I have noticed, though, that my dogs, as I get them, have less and less hair. I went from a thick, double coat to a thin, single coat and dog number three will be hairless... Maybe there is a subconscious reason for that.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> What kind of store? I don't even know what stores to call to see if they have it.
> 
> I wish I had a dog bath place! Snorkels is a little too big for my sink so I do her in the bathtub and it about kills me. I think maybe it would be alot easier if I just took a bath at the same time so I'm not hanging over the edge of the tub.


That's what I do with my dogs. Well I don take baths with them but I do shower while giving them a shower. I hate getting wet and dirty while bathing them. This way I can get clean too


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> That sounds like a Chuck It ball. We have a bunch of those and those are what we use for Buck. We have a glow in the dark one for nighttime, some normal sized and some large orange ones, and the one made from recycled rubber. Nick really wants the green one that has flat sides so it bounces all over the place when it hits the ground and provides more of a challenge to chase down.
> 
> We loe the Chuck It balls and that's all we use for him so that's why I am baffled as to where this normal tennis ball came from.


I love the Chuck It Balls, and the Kong Balls. Since my dogs are very good at destroying toys that is all we use. I put a regular tennis ball in Stoli's food to slow him down and forgot to pick the bowl up. When I walked back in the room, the ball was crushed. It was one made for dogs.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That's what I do with my dogs. Well I don take baths with them but I do shower while giving them a shower. I hate getting wet and dirty while bathing them. This way I can get clean too


That is what we do. One of us gets in and bathes them and the other is responsible for drying.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What does the lavender oil do?
> 
> Our boys have to be bathed out in the yard too. Nick got home too late last night for baths so our are going to be this afternoon too. My dogs are always bathed outside. We just take the hose to them and, when we let the soap sit on them, they have to tolerate the cold. Then we rinse them, towel them off, and let them back inside so they aren't outside in the cold while wet. In the summer I let them air dry. I tie them to the post out back (they will both go roll in the dirt), toss a dog bed out there and give them a frozen bone to munch on while they dry.


You bathe Buck and Dude just like we do ours-hose pipe in the yard! I take a towel to them and bring them in the house to dry. They shake all over the place, and rub on the couches. But they don't go out until they are dry, cause we entirely too many dirt patches they would roll in. At least we do have all tile floors so its really easy to dry/clean them. 

I was super busy yesterday and haven't read through all of the posts so I missed it I apologize, but is Buck still OK?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> You bathe Buck and Dude just like we do ours-hose pipe in the yard! I take a towel to them and bring them in the house to dry. They shake all over the place, and rub on the couches. But they don't go out until they are dry, cause we entirely too many dirt patches they would roll in. At least we do have all tile floors so its really easy to dry/clean them.
> 
> I was super busy yesterday and haven't read through all of the posts so I missed it I apologize, but is Buck still OK?


Ugh, and these two aren't even the worst offenders out of all the dogs I have had. My brittany, Hoss, would find the biggest, darkest patch of dirt and would roll and roll and roll until he was solidly dirt colored. He would rub on ANYTHING. we tried putting him in the all concrete side yard and he would rub up against the house and get himself dusty from the drywall. He would even rub up on our palm trees. He HATED water. In the house he would rub on the carpets and the couches and occasionally us so we made sure he was not allowed out until he was 100% dry!

Dude isn't so bad. He can't really roll around because of the way he is built but Buck can and will. Buck will then go jump on Dude...

And yes, Buck is still ok. He is just itchy because we didn't get to the bath last night. We are expecting to find more tennis ball in his poop tonight too. Not enough has come out to equal all of what he ate but it is definitely starting to go all the way through. He just ate his first meal of the day about an hour ago and is still scarfing his food down as quickly as I will allow it. With him it's hard to make sure he's drinking "enough" because he hardly drinks anything anyways. With Dude it would be easy. He mentally feels the need to constantly drink.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Ugh, and these two aren't even the worst offenders out of all the dogs I have had. My brittany, Hoss, would find the biggest, darkest patch of dirt and would roll and roll and roll until he was solidly dirt colored. He would rub on ANYTHING. we tried putting him in the all concrete side yard and he would rub up against the house and get himself dusty from the drywall. He would even rub up on our palm trees. He HATED water. In the house he would rub on the carpets and the couches and occasionally us so we made sure he was not allowed out until he was 100% dry!
> 
> Dude isn't so bad. He can't really roll around because of the way he is built but Buck can and will. Buck will then go jump on Dude...
> 
> And yes, Buck is still ok. He is just itchy because we didn't get to the bath last night. We are expecting to find more tennis ball in his poop tonight too. Not enough has come out to equal all of what he ate but it is definitely starting to go all the way through. He just ate his first meal of the day about an hour ago and is still scarfing his food down as quickly as I will allow it. With him it's hard to make sure he's drinking "enough" because he hardly drinks anything anyways. With Dude it would be easy. He mentally feels the need to constantly drink.


Ha! Thats so funny! My first dog when I was growing up was a Brittney, and at the same time we had her we had a dane named Hoss. What a coincidence! LOL! 

I'm glad Buck is still o.k. It sounds like he will be fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Ha! Thats so funny! My first dog when I was growing up was a Brittney, and at the same time we had her we had a dane named Hoss. What a coincidence! LOL!
> 
> I'm glad Buck is still o.k. It sounds like he will be fine. Fingers crossed.


Wow! How interesting! 

I always thought it was funny how my stepdad's brother had a liver brittany and a rough collie and we had an orange brittany and a smooth collie. We didn't plan it that way. When I picked out Dude I didn't even remember that he had a rough collie. They did both grow up with brittanies though so that's probably why they both had one. Hoss was MUCH prettier and more sane than Ringo.

Funny how coincidences like these can happen, isn't it? What was your brittany like?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

My Brittney was Dixie, and she was probably the least smart (just don't want to call her dumb)! dog in the whole world. No sense what so ever. She was sweet as could be and always happy, just not all there upstairs. We had a tree in our back yard and she spent literally her whole life running circles around the base of that tree. She had a path worn down lower than the rest of the ground around it from years of running. So, when my parents bought a lake house with no trees in the backyard we thaught good, no more running circles!! Well, she found a corner in the yard and ran circles around nothing. We gave up hoping at that point! Circles she ran the rest of her life. Mom took her to the vet thinking there was some sort of physical problem but he never found anything. Strange, but we loved her. (for some strange reason).


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Hoss was a bit neurotic too. I don't think he had the greatest socialization as a pup. I didn't meet him until he was three years old. He was mean, snappy, and it didn't take much to set him off. He was used to living with a bachelor and his female dalmatian. A woman and her kid move in and it turned his world upside down. When we moved in I slept in the waterbed Jim had in what was to become my room and the dogs loved it. Our dal was a sweetheart and slept at the foot of the bed, under the covers, with her nose poking out the side. Hoss, on the other hand had to be ON my chest and, if you tried to move him or just shift your body around, he would growl at you. Granted, he was debarked so it was more of a wheeze but he got the message across. He just plain didn't like kids and strangers.

If you stepped over him because he was laying in the way, he would whip around and snap. If you grabbed his collar, he would whip around and snap. I got tired of it because he was constantly snapping at me and neither my mom nor Jim would do anything about it so I, at 7 years old, decided that I was going to put a stop to it. Being so young it took me a few years but by the time I was 9 I had him so that you could shove him off my chest, walk over him, and haul him around by his collar with no issues. He became a much happier dog and, on my tenth birthday Jim "gave" him to me. He became my dog. 

That dog could sit, lay down, roll over, shake, sit pretty, jump hurdles and flip a treat off his nose and I was only in middle school. He became my youngest brother's best friend. He slept in Logan's room, accompanied him everywhere in the house, was his pillow when Logan played video games or watched a movie, and waited in the house for him when Logan went outside to play (the dogs only got to go out if I was out too). He was my mom's best buddy while Logan was at school. He adored all of the neighborhood kids and they were always coming over to play with him. 

Our neighbor remembers the first time she came over to our house with her kids (who are my little brothers' best friends). She was sitting on the floor talking with my mom and Hoss came over, sat next to her for a while then tilted his head and leaned it on her shoulder and just sat there and that's when she fell in love with him. Hahaha.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Isn't it amazing what just a little time and patience can do for a troubled dog? I think thats great!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Well, Buck pooped out what looked like at least half of what he ate last week. Along with the bits and pieces we have been finding all week I think he has passed most of it.

And the fleas are nearly gone. We still find a few here and there but with the house and dogs being dusted once a week I think we will soon be rid of them completely!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay! Life is almost back to normal - so glad the tennis ball finally showed itself.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yay! Life is almost back to normal - so glad the tennis ball finally showed itself.


Nikie, how goes the flea war for you?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Nikie, how goes the flea war for you?


So so. Snorkels started scratching again but I can't find any fleas right now. Rebel, the same way. And he's bald, I should be able to see fleas.

I wonder how often we can do the Dawn wash. I am sprinkling DE around the outside of my house and about halfway done. I wonder if it still works after it rains, or if I need to re-do.

I am considering the nematodes. I just don't know how well they would do when it gets totally hot and dry. I can't afford to buy them over and over and over.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

From what I read, the nematodes need to live where they have moisture and a decent temperature. I wasn't even sure they would work here because we have had really hot, dry summers lately (105 all last summer). I'm not sure they would survive in Texas at all.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> So so. Snorkels started scratching again but I can't find any fleas right now. Rebel, the same way. And he's bald, I should be able to see fleas.
> 
> I wonder how often we can do the Dawn wash. I am sprinkling DE around the outside of my house and about halfway done. I wonder if it still works after it rains, or if I need to re-do.
> 
> I am considering the nematodes. I just don't know how well they would do when it gets totally hot and dry. I can't afford to buy them over and over and over.


I can't believe I didn't see this!

We are doing the Dawn wash once a week until we stop seeing fleas. So far we have done two and, while their bellies aren't infested anymore, I can still feel flea dirt behind their ears and in some other places if I really look. We have found a few fleas as well. 

Our whole backyard is white. We have a tiny one so we spread it all over. I just wonder if the reason we aren't able to get rid of them as quickly as I would have liked because we can't really sprinkle it outside anywhere except the backyard. 

Nikie, I also read somewhere that allergies to flea saliva is a common allergy in dogs. I think Buck has that allergy since he is itchy but Dude is not and Dude is the dog who has more fleas.

And, just as an update, Nick found a huge tennis ball chunk in Buck's poop. Bigger than a quarter. Added to what we have already found there probably isn't much left in his system if there is any left at all.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> From what I read, the nematodes need to live where they have moisture and a decent temperature. I wasn't even sure they would work here because we have had really hot, dry summers lately (105 all last summer). I'm not sure they would survive in Texas at all.


Thanks Chowder - that is kind of what I was thinking. And they are not cheap to put out there.

I COULD put them around the foundation of my house because it has a watering system and there's 2-3 feet of space between the house and the sidewalk, but not out in the yard. That's way way too expensive to keep watered - besides, we are already under water restriction here.

But I'm not sure that would help. The dogs don't hang out in the flower beds.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I can't believe I didn't see this!
> 
> We are doing the Dawn wash once a week until we stop seeing fleas. So far we have done two and, while their bellies aren't infested anymore, I can still feel flea dirt behind their ears and in some other places if I really look. We have found a few fleas as well.
> 
> ...


YAY for the tennis ball! It must have been in pieces when he swallowed it.

Yes, I'm going to have to do something. Snorkels scratches alot. I feel sorry for her. I'm going to go to a groomer and see if they will do it my way to get her shaved down. She had another Dawn bath yesterday afternoon - I need her to be short haired so I can look better.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Buck is hard to see fleas on because he isn't one solid color. I start looking and my eyes go all screwy because of the mix of black and white hairs. Every time I think I see something I lose sight of it.


----------

